# 27" wheelset



## ChrisEyles (8 Aug 2014)

I'm looking for a 27" x 1,1/4" wheelset to finish off a lovely bike - my Father-in-law's old 1960s Cinelli Riviera. 

Ideally I'm looking for the following: 

Clincher rims with hooks (so I can run a higher tyre pressure than non-hooked rims allow)

Not too much wear on the braking surface of the rims

High flanged hubs would be lovely 

Threaded for a freewheel

Spaced/dished for a five speed set-up

If anyone's got anything that fits the bill that they're looking to sell, I'd love to hear from you! 

Or if anyone has any idea where to get hold of the above, that would also be great to know. 

Cheers!


----------



## HovR (8 Aug 2014)

You can get a new wheelset off eBay for ~£47. Not exactly the most "retro" looking, but does the trick. You'll probably also want to regrease and adjust the hubs.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RACER-ROA...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item2ed5308271


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Aug 2014)

thanks for the link - think I've already come across these on my searches... unfortunately, they've not got QR, and the hubs have a pretty bad rep quality wise, and I'm pretty sure the rims aren't hooked. Seems to be the way with all the new wheels I've managed to find online, hoping to find something 2nd hand which fits the bill!


----------



## John the Canuck (8 Aug 2014)

whilst looking for alloy 700c to [maybe] replace my *steel chrome RIGIDA* ----

i found the biggest obstacle was getting the seller to state the OLN distance
most moderns are 130mm... i needed 122 thereabouts

maybe something to watch for [or not on 27''..?

PS
on my non-clincher rims, i have Schwalbe Lugano wire-bead running at 80psi --- fine


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Aug 2014)

Good point - I was hoping the spacing would be OK on a 27", but probably should check this. 
I'm currently running old 27" schwalbe marathons at 80psi, but worried i am pushing my luck :S


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2014)

ChrisEyles said:


> thanks for the link - think I've already come across these on my searches... unfortunately, they've not got QR, and the hubs have a pretty bad rep quality wise, and I'm pretty sure the rims aren't hooked. Seems to be the way with all the new wheels I've managed to find online, hoping to find something 2nd hand which fits the bill!


i have a fair selection of 27" wheels from memorey most are nutted rather than quick release but will have a closer look over the weekend


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Aug 2014)

ChrisEyles said:


> I'm looking for a 27" x 1,1/4" wheelset to finish off a lovely bike - my Father-in-law's old 1960s Cinelli Riviera.
> 
> Ideally I'm looking for the following:
> 
> ...


Ring The Bicycle Repairman in Prudhoe. Ask for Mark... 01661 830618. Just checked their website and they've become a branded Giant outlet but still do everything else!

They ordered in a set of 27x 1,1/4" alloy wheels to match my old chromed steel set for my 1981 Dawes bike, with 5 speed freewheel. They couldn't find a rear wheel set up so bought in 2 front ones and build the back wheel for me ...If I remember it was around £65 in total.


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Aug 2014)

biggs682 said:


> i have a fair selection of 27" wheels from memorey most are nutted rather than quick release but will have a closer look over the weekend



Would be much obliged if you get the chance to have a look through them, thanks. Although it's not necessarily period correct, I'm quite keen on getting some hooked rims to run some 95psi panaracer paselas I have in the shed, so if you happen to have any wheels built up with these I'd be very interested to take a look! 



Archie_tect said:


> Ring The Bicycle Repairman in Prudhoe. Ask for Mark... 01661 830618. Just checked their website and they've become a branded Giant outlet but still do everything else!
> 
> They ordered in a set of 27x 1,1/4" alloy wheels to match my old chromed steel set for my 1981 Dawes bike, with 5 speed freewheel. They couldn't find a rear wheel set up so bought in 2 front ones and build the back wheel for me ...If I remember it was around £65 in total.



Thanks very much for the tip, sounds great - good price too. I'm still waiting to hear back from a few places about wheel builds, but will definitely give this chap a go if I don't have any joy elsewhere.


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Aug 2014)

The alternative is to source some 32h/40h rims to rebuild the current wheels, but since this "standard" went out a looooong time ago they're tricky to find, and almost certainly won't be hooked in any case. So the plan is to keep the current wheels as they are, clean them up nicely and keep for showing off the bike in it's original regalia.


----------



## Archie_tect (8 Aug 2014)

Just remembered why they couldn't source a rear wheel.... it's because I wanted quick release spindles and they couldn't find a rear free wheel with QR so they build one!


----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Aug 2014)

Nice! Just checked out there website, looks like a decent place. Shame it's a bit of a trek from Devon, I reckon there'd be a good afternoon of ogling bikes to be had there...


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2014)

ok just looked in garage and apart from 1 front alloy rimmed 27" wheel all the others are steel 27" i am afraid


----------



## HovR (9 Aug 2014)

ChrisEyles said:


> thanks for the link - think I've already come across these on my searches... unfortunately, they've not got QR, and the hubs have a pretty bad rep quality wise, and I'm pretty sure the rims aren't hooked. Seems to be the way with all the new wheels I've managed to find online, hoping to find something 2nd hand which fits the bill!



The hubs have a bad rep for quality mostly because they're adjusted horrendously tight from the factory, and people run them like that, with barely any grease. If you spend an hour or two, when you get them, regreasing the hubs and setting the pre-load on the bearings just right then they'll run just fine. It's also an ideal time to fit a QR axle, and adjust the spacers for your OLD.

Obviously if you want top quality you're going to have to spend more than £50, but they're more than sufficient.

What makes you think they aren't hooked? I ordered a very similar set a few weeks back and they were. They're modern rims, after all.


----------



## ChrisEyles (9 Aug 2014)

biggs682 said:


> ok just looked in garage and apart from 1 front alloy rimmed 27" wheel all the others are steel 27" i am afraid



No worries - thanks for checking this out!

Good to hear that quando hubs are OK if well maintained - will probably be ordering a set of these then. Not tried to adjust cartridge bearings yet, but am fine with cup/cones. How many miles do you reckon you can get out of them, if well serviced? 

AFAIK some of the Weinmann rims on new 27" wheels aren't hooked (going on pics), but you're right, should be perfectly possible to get some with hooked rims. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## ChrisEyles (10 Aug 2014)

Just ordered a set from edinburgh bicycle co. Will stick in some extra grease and set the tension on the bearings as suggested and see how they go! 

Planning to clean up the old wheels and keep them for showing off the bike with all the original parts.


----------

